# Cleaning adventures



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

My DH put some bright lightbulb in the bathroom, it revealed my cloth shower curtain needs to be laundered, something I rarely if ever do.
I keep my dogs toys in the tub when I just can’t stand anymore squeaky toy noise, they look for them and their neck dirt was showing on the light curtain. That led to cleaning the doorways and all doors at dog height.
The plastic curtain needed to be replaced because I just won’t waste my time trying to get it good as new.

I also cleaned the glass on the oven door, the inside of the glass panels between the outside if that makes sense.
DH disassembled the door for me.
I don’t remember ever seeing dust and streaking on the inside of the the glass panels on any previous oven I owned, they must have sealed the door in the past.
It must be a thing now because I saw comments / YouTube’s online regarding this and it’s not just my brand of oven. 
They expect you to clean with a yardstick with cloth rubber banded inserted through small slats on some models, what a pain either way!

Got me to wondering if they even make ovens without windows anymore.
Might be as hard to find as a fridge without an ice maker.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

doozie said:


> They expect you to clean with a yardstick with cloth rubber banded inserted through small slats on some models, what a pain either way!


There are cobwebs between my glass panels. I'm not taking the door apart or sticking pipe cleaners between the panels.

I started on my kitchen sink and counter a couple days ago. Cleaning one spot meant moving to another and on and on. Hubby came home from work to counter stuff spead all over the kitchen. Some of it hasn't been put away yet. Eventually I'll get to it. At least the sinks are all nice and shiny again.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's interesting! i was thinking last night about asking if any of you knew how to clean the stove doors without taking it apart. mine is absolutely filthy in between. actually mine is so bad i can't stand looking at it so i hang a fancy tea towel over it when i'm not cooking or baking. ~Georgia


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I just use low wattage bulbs everywhere so the dirt doesn’t show.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

67drake said:


> I just use low wattage bulbs everywhere so the dirt doesn’t show.


The bathroom now reminds me of an operating room with the new bulb.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Those “daylight” bulbs drive me nuts too. There kind of a blueish light compared to the soft white bulbs. It reminds me of an. office or doctors office. I bought one by accident for my hallway last week, and it’s annoying every time I turn that light on.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My orchids, that spend the winter in the bathroom, like the daylight bulbs.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> My orchids, that spend the winter in the bathroom, like the daylight bulbs.


Regarding cleaning...I hired a housecleaner and today was her first day...what an amazing job! Since I live alone and am clean she is coming every other Monday. She vac'ed every room, under the bed, and washed all the wood (not real) floors on her hands and knees with a bucket. She wiped down the kitchen cabinet doors and did a few other things. I highly appreciate all she did!!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

doozie said:


> My DH put some bright lightbulb in the bathroom, it revealed my cloth shower curtain needs to be laundered, something I rarely if ever do.
> I keep my dogs toys in the tub when I just can’t stand anymore squeaky toy noise, they look for them and their neck dirt was showing on the light curtain. That led to cleaning the doorways and all doors at dog height.
> The plastic curtain needed to be replaced because I just won’t waste my time trying to get it good as new.
> 
> ...


Note to self, No bright lights! It looks bad enough with the lights off.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hate this thread. You all have me realizing I should at least wipe the cobwebs off the bathroom walls before the orchids move back in for the winter. It's a big job to move them and clean the walls once they have been brought back inside.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My daughter taught me something a few days ago. I had to defrost my chest freezer, hadn't been done in a while. I was dreading it, so she said she'd come over and help. Did I have a shop vac? She brought hers.

We took everything out of the freezer, then got the shop vac, stuck the exhaust end of the hose in the freezer, then shut the lid as much as possible, and went into another room to rest and talk. 15 minutes later, went to the freezer and aimed the exhaust at the remaining ice on the sides and after it all fell, switched the hose to vacuum, and left the end of it on the floor of the freezer for about 10-15 minutes. Then turned off vac, wiped the sides of the freezer dry (they had mostly dried) and loaded the food back in. None of it had even begun to thaw. All done in less than an hour!

Has to be a wet dry shop vac to do this, but boy! I could do it THIS way once a month!

Mon


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

newfieannie said:


> that's interesting! i was thinking last night about asking if any of you knew how to clean the stove doors without taking it apart. mine is absolutely filthy in between. actually mine is so bad i can't stand looking at it so i hang a fancy tea towel over it when i'm not cooking or baking. ~Georgia


I do the same to hide the stove window. I can't take the door apart and just do my best to keep the outsides of the window clean. I can't figure out how the area in between the windows can get so dirty and why that didn't happen with my previous stove. As it happens my oven is dead but the cooktop works fine. I'm in the market for a new stove, but since I always used my toaster oven more, I'm in no hurry. The oven is a handy storage spot.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I’ve moved on to my main food storage pantry, which is just a metal storage cabinet with shelves. It is out of control because I just shove things in anywhere they will fit most of the time.
I have just revealed that I have an abundance of canned olives at this time for some reason.

I’ve also moved the expired or about to and still perfectly good items to the front. I should have been doing this all along, but I’m me…

I did buy two large plastic containers to put things in so can slide them forward to see what is always forgotten in the back. (heh, I also have small jars of marinated artichokes that I have to work into the menu I forgot about, along with various other things)
I picked up boxes off the shelf from Aldi, some are very sturdy and work well for bags of beans, or bags of anything in general. I can still stack things, but it just seems better organized.
Free and convenient.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Problem solution


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

JRHill02 said:


> Problem solution
> View attachment 113925


NOW I know why my wife hangs our towel there!


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Here's the thing---I have no window on my oven. I think that's because it was made before glass was invented. I am taller than my refrigerator. I do not have (or need) a linen closet. I can stand in the center of my kitchen and turn to access any and all cabinets and appliances. I do not have a table to dine but I never miss a tv show. I live a sterile life but not by design.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

starrynights said:


> Here's the thing---I have no window on my oven. I think that's because it was made before glass was invented. I am taller than my refrigerator. I do not have (or need) a linen closet. I can stand in the center of my kitchen and turn to access any and all cabinets and appliances. I do not have a table to dine but I never miss a tv show. I live a sterile life but not by design.


I would love to have a linen closet where I am now, but we make due without.
Honestly if I did have that extra storage space in the house I’m sure I’d manage to fill it to excess.
In reality I just wash my linens and put them back where they came from right away. 
Voila! No folding needed.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

This talk of cleaning oven doors has been wonderful. Wish I could clean mine also!
You know those bright colored, plastic alphabet magnets for the fridge? One of my kids stuck one of them in one of the slots and between the glass panes of my oven door. It's been there for a couple years now. Drives me totally nuts!!😂😂😂


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@RJ2019, have you tried using another magnet to fish that one out?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Danaus29 said:


> @RJ2019, have you tried using another magnet to fish that one out?


I haven't! It's stuck to the frame at the bottom of the window. Great idea though, I'll have to look around for a suitable magnet💜


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

RJ2019 said:


> I haven't! It's stuck to the frame at the bottom of the window. Great idea though, I'll have to look around for a suitable magnet💜


A little telescoping magnet should work well.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hillman-Telescoping-Magnetic-Pick-Up-Tool/3115793



Well fudge, it didn't show up as a picture. Most hardware and automotive stores carry them.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Danaus29 said:


> A little telescoping magnet should work well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean, have seen them before and I might even know someone who has one!


----------

